# HYPERCO springs



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

Quick question, are the Hyperco springs subject to the same bottoming potential as the ProKit, or does the higher spring rate prevent this? I guess what I'm asking is, can they be run on the stock strut length AGX struts, avoiding the cost of GCs?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Yes, they'll work just fine on KYB's. Either model, GR2's or AGX's. The 2nd Gen. spring has a much higher spring rate (Don't remember exact rate) then the 1st Gen. Then again the 1st Gen. drops it like .6 more inches. They'd work fine and would not be AS potential to bottoming out then some Pro-Kits. It still and will happen. More than likely anyways.


----------

